# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  8 نکته کلیدی در نحوه مطالعه دروس در امتحانات(حتما بخونید)

## shadpoor

بسم الله الرّحمن الرّحیم
برنامه ریزی امتحانات:
نکات مـــــهـم :

 1-بخش بخش کردن کتاب
2-مطالعه دروس سخت  و مهم = بعد از صبحانه
3-افزایش ساعات مطالعه روزانه و به مرور باشد(هر امتحان شروع صفر)
4-هر یک ساعت درس – یک ربع استراحت
5-تلویزیون ، لپ تاب  ، موبایل = به حد اقل رسانده شود.
6-امتحان هایی که زیاد وقت داریم کتاب سخت دیگر را مطالعه کنیم.
7-از مطالب مشکل(حفظی زیاد ) یادداشت برداری کنید و روز امتحان مرور کنید.
8-نکات سر جلسه:
سر جلسه موارد ذيل را رعايت نماييد:
الف: به حرف دانش آموزان تنبل، متقلب، و مزاحم گوش ندهيد .
ب:همه سوالات را يكباره نگاه نكنيد اگر سخت باشد اضطراب شما افزايش يافته و تمركز تان به هم مي ريزد پس سوالات را به ترتيب خوانده و جواب دهيد.
ج: وقت خود را صرف پيدا كردن جواب براي سوالاتي كه نمي دانيد هدر نكنيد پاسخ به آنها را به وقت اضافه بسپاريد.
د: دانستن سوال نصف جواب است پس همه سوالات را تا آخر بخوانيد خصوصآ در سوالات تستي كه موارد مشابه زياد است.
ه: سعي كنيد زماني را در آخر جلسه براي چك نمودن و مرور نوشته هايتان در نظر بگيريد تا مبادا آنها را اشتباه يا جابجا جواب نداده باشید.

بــــهزاد شــــادپور (رتبه یک المپیاد زیست کشوری 93-لیگ های علمی)

----------


## Mr.Dr

نحوه مطالعه زیست رو بگو  :Yahoo (1): 
کمپبل خوندی؟!

----------


## shadpoor

سولومون خوندم البته کمپل هم خوبه ولی نیازمند یه برنامهریزی خوبه اما بهترین و ساده ترین کتاب علمی زیست شناسی همین کتاب های درسی هست

----------


## Mr.Dr

دیگه کنکور نمیدی؟!
مدال طلا داری؟!
بدون کنکور هر دانشگاهی خواستی میتونی بری؟!

----------


## shadpoor

به صورت گروهی مدال آوردیم 
میشه اما باید رفت جهانی که ما فعلا جهانی نرفتیم

----------


## Mr.Dr

سال چندمی مدرسه؟!
کنکوری هستی؟!

----------


## shadpoor

نه کنکوری نیستم

----------


## shadpoor

ببین المپیاد یه چیزی هست که توش امکانات مهمه درسته تو کنکور مهم نیست ولی تو المپیاد هست یعنی اگه شهرستانی هستی(مثل خودم) بهتره دورشو خط بکشی چون به دردت نمخوره مارو هم که میبینی از بس رفتیم رشت اومدیم خونه دیگه پاهامون درد گرفت!!

----------


## ali761

> ببین المپیاد یه چیزی هست که توش امکانات مهمه درسته تو کنکور مهم نیست ولی تو المپیاد هست یعنی اگه شهرستانی هستی(مثل خودم) بهتره دورشو خط بکشی چون به دردت نمخوره مارو هم که میبینی از بس رفتیم رشت اومدیم خونه دیگه پاهامون درد گرفت!!


دورانی سخت اما شیرین!
 مورد هفتم چندین ساعت طول میکشه تا یه صفحه پر بشه!اعصاب آدم داغون میشه.روش دیگه ای واسه حفظشون عین کتاب نیست؟

----------


## shadpoor

منظورت رو متوجه نشدم چیو میگی؟

----------


## ali761

> منظورت رو متوجه نشدم چیو میگی؟


منظورم یادداشت برداری بود که خیلی وقت ادم رو میگیره!

----------


## shadpoor

اهان متوجه شدم:
ببین نباید کتاب رو خلاصه کنی مثلا یه مطلبی هی فراموشت میشه اونو بنویس روی یک کاغذ با خودت داشته باش مثلا در راه مدرسه یا تو سرویس اونو بخون 
روش بهتر اینه که بیاای اون جمله رو به تیکه  تیکه کنی و بخش به بخش حفظ کنی بعد کاملشو تو ذهنت مرور کن و در آخر اونو بنویس

----------


## GUST

> نحوه مطالعه زیست رو بگو 
> کمپبل خوندی؟!


یادش بخیر سال اول دبیرستان من سولومون خوندم |::::::::::::::::

----------


## shadpoor

آفرین.

----------


## Mr.Dr

> یادش بخیر سال اول دبیرستان من سولومون خوندم |::::::::::::::::


خب که چی؟!
سلول چیه؟! تویی که سولومون خوندی؟!

----------


## Mr.Dr

> آفرین.


داداش میخوای بری فوریت های پزشکی؟!

----------


## GUST

> خب که چی؟!
> سلول چیه؟! تویی که سولومون خوندی؟!


والا اون زمانا بلا نسبت شما که دکتر آینده ای 
یه دیوانه دکتری  رو آورده بودن رتبه 7 کنکور سراسری  :Yahoo (50): 
خیک مارو بسته بود به زیست معلم ریاضی ام بود! 
میگفت یا زیستو یاد میگیرید یا حذفید!!!!! 
بعد از دوماه هم انداختنش بیرون! رفت گوسفند چرونیش
سولومونارم دادم سبزی فروشی 
هرچند میخواستم آتیشش بزنم! 
گفتم خواندم نگفتم بلدم! منطقی باش  :Yahoo (21): 
گمونم همون اتم خودمونه تو شیمی منتها یه سیتوپلاسم توشه یه پوسته هم کشیدن روش واسه قشنگی!

----------


## shadpoor

نه عشقمه عاشق پزشکی ام ولی فوریت های پزشکی جون منو یه بار نجات داده

----------


## GUST

> نه عشقمه عاشق پزشکی ام ولی فوریت های پزشکی جون منو یه بار نجات داده


چرا عاشقشی؟

----------


## doctor reza

> ببین المپیاد یه چیزی هست که توش امکانات مهمه درسته تو کنکور مهم نیست ولی تو المپیاد هست یعنی اگه شهرستانی هستی(مثل خودم) بهتره دورشو خط بکشی چون به دردت نمخوره مارو هم که میبینی از بس رفتیم رشت اومدیم خونه دیگه پاهامون درد گرفت!!


سلام
داداش من مرحله دوم شرکت کردم نتایجوکی اعلام میکنن؟چن نفرپذیرفته میشه؟کف قبولی چن درصده؟
مرسی

----------


## shadpoor

نمیدونم امسال رو نمیدونم (من تو سال پیش شرکت کردم و تموم شد)

----------


## shadpoor

گفتم واسه چی به فوریت های پزشکی علاقه مندم چون جان من رو نجات داده بود

----------


## ali761

> سلام
> داداش من مرحله دوم شرکت کردم نتایجوکی اعلام میکنن؟چن نفرپذیرفته میشه؟کف قبولی چن درصده؟
> مرسی


نتایج اواخر خرداد میاد!
.:. المپیادهای علمی ایران .:. آیریسک - تحلیل سوالات مرحله دوم المپیاد زیست شناسی 1394

----------


## lida1s

مرسی از مطلب

----------

